# Western riding boots



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

I love cowboy boots lol! You'll love them! I would budget $250 also. Mine were like $210 I think. Here's a link to the store I got mine from. Also got a pair of ropers there and loved them!! Remember to post pics when you get them lol!!








Women's Cowboy Boots & Cowgirl Boots | Ariat


Cowgirl Boots




www.ariat.com


----------



## AJ Yammie (Dec 20, 2020)

Ok thanks heaps!


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

Lammles, and Sheplers, both have pretty good boots too but I've never owned them, so...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

My everyday boots are Justins. (Gypsy I think). They are under $100 and you can get them in round or square toe. My go to town boots are Corrals but they are more expensive. The Ariat fatbabys are right around $100. (USD) but I don't like the fit on those as much.

You don't need to spend $250 on boots.


----------



## All About Hope (Nov 10, 2020)

^^ They have a $600 pair of boots in this boot store in Pigeon Forge, Stage's West is what I think it's called. There's also a boot place in Nashville that has super expensive boots too. I think it's kinda excessive to buy boots that expensive but if you have the money...

I have a pair of men's Cody James boots. Not to comfortable or pretty but they work well enough.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Ariat & Tony Lama work well for me. Normally available here for around $150: Sheplers | Western Wear & Cowboy Boots - FREE SHIPPING!

I prefer Red Wing Pecos boots. I have one pair I bought in 1990 and still use sometimes. But they are mens boots only. And round toe.


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

How do you guys get boots so cheap?? $200 is the minimum you will pay for any boots around here. My dad just bought a pair for $320! That's normal!


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

I like Ariat for riding, Durango for a square toe work boot and a Tony Lama for dress. I usually get them like new from a local thrift store for $30 or less on the Ariat and Tony Lama. The city people usually buy them and wear them a couple times then loose interest and donate them to the thrift store.The Durangos I buy new for around $100 at the local farm store.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2019)

I have two pairs of Ariat boots. One is for normal walking/hiking with short lace-up, and the other pair are the Lace-Up Roper Boots.

Funny, but when I met my wife, she was wearing the "pointed" type boots. I had her get rid of them, and got her a pair of slip-on Roper boots. She really liked the change and fit in with my roping buddies very easily. Now she has a pair of Ariat Lace-Up Roper boots.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

R. Watson boots. They just started about a year ago. A very well made, quality boot for the price, around $250. 
The owner used to run Justin, Lucchese and Tony Lama. Which those brands are made across the border now.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Keep in mind that the Canadian, Australian and US dollar vary singinifactly. So quoting a price in one, won't necessarily translate so well to the other. 

I bought Ariat Rancher boots many years ago. They lasted a long time, but I was not wearing them every day. I think they are NOT the most durable one can get, though.


----------



## Nubs (Jul 25, 2019)

I’ve always worn the Justin round toe boots and love them! So comfy, and they last.

I think we got my latest ones for $80 on sale.


----------



## AJ Yammie (Dec 20, 2020)

Thanks guys! There are quite a few brands I haven’t heard of so I’ll have to see if I can get them in Aus. I think the Ariat Ropers are the most common I see here.


----------



## AJ Yammie (Dec 20, 2020)

Are the men’s boots much different to the females or can I wear men’s? My work boots are men’s because I have quite wide feet


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

Sure, you can wear men's boots especially if you have wide feet. The sizes will be different , just have to try them on till you find the ones that fit you.


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

You could wear guy boots, or Ariat makes FatBabys and those boots are really wide.


----------



## AJ Yammie (Dec 20, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Actually they run pretty true to size. My feet though wider than they used to be are still narrow and they fit perfect width wise in regular. Just can't get them long enough. 

I think the fat baby name is more due to the chunk style.


----------



## allaroundangel (Feb 4, 2021)

AJ Yammie said:


> Hullo People! I’m looking for some nice comfy square toe riding boots. I’m not sure what I should be looking for as I’ve always just worn jodhpur boots under my jeans. I don’t want to spend more than $250 and it has to last long. Do you guys have any suggestions? I’d be using these boots on trails, reining, cow work and pony club. Thanks in advance!


i would recommend laredos as they come in many colors and styles, i have used mine for two years and before that my stepsister had them! they are true to your street size and very comfy

hope this helped!


----------



## Cerceify (Jan 11, 2021)

AJ Yammie said:


> Hullo People! I’m looking for some nice comfy square toe riding boots. I’m not sure what I should be looking for as I’ve always just worn jodhpur boots under my jeans. I don’t want to spend more than $250 and it has to last long. Do you guys have any suggestions? I’d be using these boots on trails, reining, cow work and pony club. Thanks in advance!


I do not have any cowboy boots, except ropers, as I have a very long and narrow foot, but Tecovas do look like a nice boot. They are made in Mexico, but maybe more expensive than $250. I have seen some nice used boots on EBay or Etsy and many are returnable for free. Just depends on your shoe size. I have gotten some really nice used booties , etc on the web, but you wouldn't know it if you saw them. They were made in the USA too.


----------



## PinkPrancer (Nov 10, 2020)

In my single experience of shopping for boots, I'd care less about brand, and more about being able to actually try the boots on in person.

I wrote about it a bit in my journal a few weeks ago, but I had to go to two Boot Barns and through probably 100+ pair of boots before I finally found a pair that did not make my feet feel like they want to fall off. I don't have particularly wide or narrow feet, but apparently I may have high arches? Honestly, I don't know, and perhaps I have freakishly shaped ankles, but so many boots were HORRIBLY painful around my ankles I actually got a slight bruise the next day.

All this to say, I never thought I'd have such a difficult time finding the right pair. I too, had this idea that I'd focus on a couple specific brands that my husband likes (he wears boots every single day) and go from there. But by the end of if, I no longer cared about brand and just wanted something that didn't HURT. 

Now, maybe you don't have alien feet like I do that rejects every boot that comes near them. But if these are your very first pair ever, I'd go in with an open mind and just try on everything you can.


----------



## Cerceify (Jan 11, 2021)

AJ Yammie said:


> Hullo People! I’m looking for some nice comfy square toe riding boots. I’m not sure what I should be looking for as I’ve always just worn jodhpur boots under my jeans. I don’t want to spend more than $250 and it has to last long. Do you guys have any suggestions? I’d be using these boots on trails, reining, cow work and pony club. Thanks in advance!


My niece had some nice Justins that have worn well and my Stepdaughter said she thought Ariat were fine. The Tecovas just didn't have my size yet.


----------



## Cheri666 (Jan 1, 2011)

I love my Durangos. I agree with Pink Prancer, you really need to try them on first. A good Western boot should have a tiny bit of 'slip' in the heel, and a comfy width in the toe box. I too have a high arch, so take insoles with me when I'm trying boots on. Once the boot is on, gently pull down on the heel. It should have a slight give, but should still require a bit of a tussle, (or a boot jack, or a handy friend/partner) to get them off when new. I also like the tallest boot I can get (at least calf high, but higher is better!) because I live in Florida and sometimes have to walk through water. And I hate wet socks. 

I recommend a 2" heel, that has a slight forward/under-the-boot angle. Makes walking so much more comfortable. Because let's face it, walking is very much a horse related activity!

The other thing I highly recommend is to get a waterproofing spray for boots. As soon as I get a new pair home I spray the tar outta them. While everyone else is griping about wet feet in their $250 boots, I'm warm and dry in my $99 Durangoes.

Then I wear them for at least an hour, with thick boot socks, and with a pocket full of bandaids. When some part of my foot starts asking for attention, (usually the outside of the little toe on my right foot,) I remove the boot, slap a bandage on, and reboot up.Great way to break in boots w/o breaking your feet!

I love Western boots, with the pointed toes.


----------



## BethR (Feb 17, 2021)

farmpony84 said:


> My everyday boots are Justins. (Gypsy I think). They are under $100 and you can get them in round or square toe. My go to town boots are Corrals but they are more expensive. The Ariat fatbabys are right around $100. (USD) but I don't like the fit on those as much.
> 
> You don't need to spend $250 on boots.


I have the Justin Gypsies too; nice wide toe and super comfortable and as you said, you won’t have to mortgage your house to buy a pair.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

BethR said:


> I have the Justin Gypsies too; nice wide toe and super comfortable and as you said, you won’t have to mortgage your house to buy a pair.


I went to NY for a 3 day weekend (to see a broadway show) and I wore those boots from one end of the city to the other. We walked EVERYWHERE and they were better than tennis shoes!


----------



## Horse Remington (4 mo ago)

Personally I bought my western boots on The Western Shop and I am satisfied with them.

After that it's not always easy to get the right size when ordering online...


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

MOD NOTE 

This is a very old thread now so closing it


----------

